# syscons to disable, FreeBSD crashed!



## zoujiaqing (Feb 21, 2020)

I find this article setting AMDGPU driver and EFI mode to disable the framebuffer via /boot/loader.conf:

```
https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics
```


```
hw.syscons.disable=1
```

After the restart, it crashed!
It stops at this screen:


----------



## Vadim_Mkk (Feb 21, 2020)

Read carefully Handbook and wiki, boot in the  single mode and repair mistake editing by default "ee" editor for editing /boot/loader.conf:  ..


----------



## Raffeale (Feb 21, 2020)

You don’t need disable it,read this 








						amd vega and radeon series vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1 and 12.2 tutorial for beginner[update 2020-12-16]
					

amd apu vga card driver for FreeBSD 12.1  tutorial for beginner  I’m a newbie for freebsd and have some experience for linux. I have just installed FreeBSD for one week, I met a lot of trouble when I use it. I just want to tell everyone that how to solve this problem  then you could  save you...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## christhegeek (Oct 16, 2020)

Same problems here !
I don't know how i fixed this previously



zoujiaqing said:


> I find this article setting AMDGPU driver and EFI mode to disable the framebuffer via /boot/loader.conf:
> 
> ```
> https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics#AMD_Graphics
> ...


----------



## nevinslee (May 19, 2022)

1.press:   3 
2.input:   hw.syscons.disable=0 ,enter
3.input:   show  ,enter
4.input:  boot  ,enter
5. when you login system, remeber to modify : ee /boot/loader.conf,   #hw.syscons.disable=1 

My english is so bad,I am from China.


----------

